# Cheesy Acorn Squash  for  2



## Filus59602 (Nov 14, 2002)

Cheesy Acorn Squash 

Makes 2 servings 

Prep Time: 15 Minutes 
Cook Time: 40 Minutes 
Ready in: 55 Minutes 

1 acorn squash, halved and seeded 
3 tablespoons butter 
1 cup diced celery 
1 cup finely chopped onion 
1 cup fresh mushrooms, sliced 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
1 pinch ground black pepper 
1 teaspoon chopped parsley 
1/2 cup shredded Cheddar cheese 

1 Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 

2 Place squash cut side down in a glass dish. Cook in microwave for 20 minutes on HIGH, until almost tender. 

3 In a saucepan over medium heat, melt butter and add celery and onion; saute until transparent. Stir in mushrooms; cook 2 to 3 minutes more. Sprinkle with salt, pepper, and parsley. Divide mixture in half, spoon into the squash and cover. 

4 Cook 15 minutes in the preheated 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) oven. Uncover, sprinkle with cheese and put back in the oven until the cheese bubbles. 

Nutrition at a glance per serving : Calories 320 .... Protein 10.1g .... Total Fat 27g .... Sodium 554mg .... Cholesterol 76mg .... Carbohydrates 11.9g .... Fiber 3.2g


----------

